
Recursions without names: Introduction to the Y combinator - viebel
http://blog.klipse.tech/lambda/2016/08/07/almost-y-combinator.html
======
viebel
The idea of this article is to let the reader feel with his hands that it
possible to write recursions without names.

Playing with the interactive code give a much clearer understanding of what's
going on.

Especially, when one deals with such a deep topic like the Y combinator.

